
Ask HN: Desktop sharing for Linux as simple as join.me? - michaelsbradley
join.me is a quick and easy service for desktop sharing. I didn&#x27;t realize until today that it doesn&#x27;t work for Linux desktops.<p>Is there a Linux-friendly alternative which HN readers can recommend?
======
michaelsbradley
I just found this on wikipedia:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_sharing](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_sharing)

I didn't think to search there previously... Mikogo and TeamViewer look like
good options for non-commercial usage, and I will be investigating both in
short order.

------
tylerlh
Chrome Remote Desktop has a Linux beta version available.

------
devb0x
I've used TeamViewer 6, try it out

------
massappeal
Screenleap

~~~
michaelsbradley
Thanks for the suggestion, but it doesn't offer "remote control" which is one
of the features I need.

~~~
massappeal
ah ya sorry, it's just for screen sharing. best of luck!

